# Eating ~1,000 calories/day for 3 months



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

According to some calculators I looked at online, I can get to my goal weight before June 1st if I maintain a diet of less than 1,000 calories per day.

Has anyone ever done this?

I don't have the money to consider surgery, and it's probably good that I don't because of the risks associated with it.

I don't have time to work out constantly because of school. If I did have a work out schedule, it would probably just be good for maintaining my weight. I know it's not good to just work out all the time and eat less than you did before starting.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

How much weight do you have to lose?


Btw..if you don't workout while youre losing weight. You'll not only lose fat but muscle as well. And trust me you don't want that. I learned that the hard way. I'm not sure how much weight you gotta lose. But if you lose weight too fast the risk of having hanging skin is highly greater.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

little toaster said:


> According to some calculators I looked at online, I can get to my goal weight before June 1st if I maintain a diet of less than 1,000 calories per day.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> ...


You'll lose body weight by doing this. But your body won't look good. Do you care more about the numbers on a scale, or about what you see when you look in the mirror?

Weight loss shouldn't be the goal. Fat loss should be the goal. And what you're thinking of doing won't work for the latter. 
Your body will start holding onto the fat you have, because it starts to be unsure about when you'll eventually give it the calories it needs...so it will start converting muscle to use for the energy it requires.

Just a bad idea. You should eat 10 calories for every pound you weigh...and move more.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dita said:


> I've done it. Yes, it'd damn effective but I wish I had never done it. It messes up your mind, you don't learn right eating habits, feel awful (under 1000 kcal is completely ridiculous amount), and to me it led fast and binge -cycle.


Yep and the fact that you're a female and the OP is a male means it will have an even worse effect on him.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

little toaster said:


> According to some calculators I looked at online, I can get to my goal weight before June 1st if I maintain a diet of less than 1,000 calories per day.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> ...


its much better to eat around 1500 cals at least... there is 3500 cals to a ilb, say the amount of cals u need to maintain weight is 2,500 and ur eating 1500 cals a day than u are losing 7000 clas a week which is 2 ilbs.... if 2,500 cals is your maintenance level and ur only eating 1000 cals a day that means that ull burn 10,500 which is 3 ilbs a week... so if u go with the 1000 cal diet as opposed to the 1500 cal diet ur only going to lose 3ilbs a week as compared to 2ilbs a week if u go with the 1500 cal plan...

but i would recommend the 1500...why?

1.)cause its easier to stick to...

2.)ur less likely to regain all ur weight after u get to ur desired weight....

3.) ur going to lose muscle either way (cause the body just doesnt lose fat when u lose weight, for every 5 ilbs of fat u lose u lose 1.25 ilbs of muscle, its just the way it works) but the 1500 cal plan will help u maintian a little bit more muscle than u would with the 1000 cal diet

4.) eating less than 1000 cals a day can cause hairlose and stuff like that due to mal-nutrition and it will be really hard to get all ur vitamins and minerals u need eating only 1500 cals much less 1000...

5.) you will probably feel tired and less productive eating only 1500 calories... eating only 1000 would cause u to be tired literally all the time

6.) ur metabolism wont slow down as much if u go with 1500 as opposed to the 1000

and thats pretty much the main ones... good luck


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> How much weight do you have to lose?
> 
> Btw..if you don't workout while youre losing weight. You'll not only lose fat but muscle as well. And trust me you don't want that. I learned that the hard way. I'm not sure how much weight you gotta lose. But if you lose weight too fast the risk of having hanging skin is highly greater.


15 at least. 30 would be better.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

little toaster said:


> 15 at least. 30 would be better.


If i were you i would lower my calories gradually...For example if your caloric maintenance is 1800 calories a day. then you would take away 500 by that. If you lose 2-3 pound a week then youre good. once you start to lose less than 2 pounds you lower your calories. Cause if you were just to suddenly stop eating half of what you used to it. It's gonna be hard on you mentally and physically. Good luck either way!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with the people saying do 1500. 1000 calories is not enough. Do 1500 with some exercise, even 2000 depending on how much exercise.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

1000 is too low. I know someone with anorexia who ate 1100-1200 every day and after 8 months had to have a feeding tube to stop her from dropping dead.

As others have said, it really will mess with your head. Have you ever heard of starvation sydrome?

Also restricting like that often leads to problems with binge eating. (which can end up being alot harder to fix than being overweight.)

Sorry to be so dogmatic but please don't do this. You can lose weight healthily. Why don't you see a dietician and make a plan?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> 1000 is too low. I know someone with anorexia who ate 1100-1200 every day and after 8 months had to have a feeding tube to stop her from dropping dead.
> 
> As others have said, it really will mess with your head. Have you ever heard of starvation sydrome?
> 
> ...


I found one in my area who is legit and seems to have enough certifications listed, but the cost per session is $60-150. How many sessions would I end up going to if I wanted to work with her on this for 3-6 months?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

little toaster said:


> I can get to my goal weight before June 1st if I maintain a diet of less than 1,000 calories per day.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this?


My brother did, he started at 9 stone and ended up at 5'10 with a BMI of 4 and a room at an institution for teenagers with eating disorders.

I would ask that you try working out and taking your intake down by 500 calories rather than 1500.

Such a drop in food intake will affect your mind as well as your body and although you probably won't end up anorexic you will find yourself regaining the weight very quickly as soon as you start eating normally again.

Also the weight loss will affect muscle growth, hormone levels and probably make you very depressed and definitely won't help your SA. If you're looking for a quick fix to make your life better a crash diet isn't the answer, trust me.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

little toaster said:


> I found one in my area who is legit and seems to have enough certifications listed, but the cost per session is $60-150. How many sessions would I end up going to if I wanted to work with her on this for 3-6 months?


Damn that is pricey. You'd probably only need a couple of sessions though, as long as you don't get a cheeky one who wants to waste time.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

If you do that, your body will store more fat and you'll lose muscle. And you'll probably feel like crap all the time.

Best to keep eating enough to satisfy your body's needs, but focus on eating healthy things and staying away from junk. Get enough exercise so you're not at the point where you're completely sedentary.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

If you eat less than 1,000 calories a day then your metabolism will slow down and it'll be counter-productive. Plus like someone else said, you'd lose muscle, so maybe you're losing weight, but you'll just look doughy. If I were you, I'd find out your BMR then just eat that while also exercising. You'll lose weight that way while also keeping your metabolism healthy. Like, my BMR is 1500, so whenever I try to lose weight I eat that amount (well, usually closer to 1200) while exercising at least 500 calories worth. I lost like over 10 lbs that I gained from emotional eating within maybe a month or two. I've gained more weight recently so I do do that bad thing of eating less than 1000 calories a day, but ultimately I just get less energy and know that I'm messing with my metabolism for the worse. So just eating your BMR while exercising is the way to go, I lost weight fast that way.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dita said:


> I've done it. Yes, it'd damn effective but I wish I had never done it. It messes up your mind, you don't learn right eating habits, feel awful (under 1000 calories is completely ridiculous amount), and to me it led fast and binge -cycle.


Plus this, you'll just mess up your eating habits. My mind in weight loss mode usually goes towards eating as few calories as I can get myself to do, since for a while I did do the whole restricting thing (maybe making a day a week have less than 500 calories, then it leads to two days, then it's like a day of fasting, etc), and it just messes up your relationship with food. And leads to binging, which leads to restricting, and is just a bad cycle. Losing weight the healthy way is mentally and emotionally safer too, not just physiologically.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

little toaster said:


> According to some calculators I looked at online, I can get to my goal weight before June 1st if I maintain a diet of less than 1,000 calories per day.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> ...


it wont work.

you'll lose about 10 pounds of water weight in the first week and then after that the weight loss will stop because your motabolism will slow down due to you not eating enough calories

if you are willing to do 3 months then you might as well do it properly. you can lose 24 pound of FAT (not water or weight but fat!) in 3 months.

all you have to do is figure out how many calories you need to maintain your weight. then decrease that amount by 15-20% and thats how many calories you need to eat everyday in order to lose 2 pound of fat a week

and the best part - stick to those calories mon-sat. then on sunday eat whatever you want and dont worry about it


----------



## Diamondl88 (Aug 13, 2013)

You should check out smack fat its a amazing community that strives on helping & suggesting solutions to losing weight & your questions just follow this link for more details http://goo.gl/IerPQr

For videos & more info take a look at smack fat fan page on Facebook & Twitter http://www.facebook.com/LoseWeightBeHappy88 
http://twitter.com/SmackFat


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

go on a raw food diet, the weight will literally **** out of you.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I eat somewhere around 550-800 calories a day (or less) and have regularly for years..however I am shorter than you and suffer from a thyroid condition (unrelated)..I also suffer from a eating disorder(or 2) which makes a huge difference.

My advice is for a male and one who I am guessing has not done this before is not to do it, figure out exercises you enjoy and can do for long and regular periods of time.
Then calculate how many calories they burn, then calculate how many calories your body needs to function (my thyroid means below 300 for long periods is possible for me, but not healthy and after a month I can't focus, you would probably die from that low of cals) when you add those together and get your sum subtract 15-20%.

That should be how many calories you should intake to lose weight, it should be within a healthy range too (average male uses 1500 cals while resting I think) and not put you at risk for a eating disorder which though I have one I would not wish on anyone.

It is also easier to maintain since it is more of a lifestyle change than a diet.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> go on a raw food diet, the weight will literally **** out of you.


And then when you go back on a normal diet it will stick to you like you haven't eaten in a million years. That's what happened to my husband.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> And then when you go back on a normal diet it will stick to you like you haven't eaten in a million years. That's what happened to my husband.


True but only if you go to junk food... have cooked healthy meals and raw food, I don't see a problem with that working out.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> True but only if you go to junk food... have cooked healthy meals and raw food, I don't see a problem with that working out.


We didn't go back to junk and he still gained weight back.


----------

